# 12 Weeks Flower, Not Ready! Why?



## PosativeHerb (Dec 3, 2008)

hello all! i am hoping some one can help me here, cuz i am not sure whats going on.
FFOF soil, pureblend veg, flower, liquid karma nutrients used. feeding around 1600 ppm every 5 days.
i have some GDp, straw. cough, ssh, and og kush going now. all of these are at 12 weeks of flower.
i know ssh and OG kush can still go some time, but the gdp and Straw cough are supposed to be 8 week strains.
they look super fat and danky after 12 weeks flower, but the trics are not near the amber i want. 
my gdp hasa about 10 % amber and many cloudy, my cough might have even less amber. they are getting fluched now and prob go another 10 days. so total flower of 13-14 weeks for these strains! why havent my trics bbeen amber long ago? like week 9 or 10? why is it taking so long to amber up on me? 
i have been so damn patient but enough is enough i feel.
could it have to do with the feeding every 5 days? maybe use less water and feed every 3 days my next cycle? is it a matabolism issue? i just cant believe 13 week flower period with gdp and my coughs!!! wtf!?!?!
plz lemme know all you pros!


----------



## SOorganic (Dec 3, 2008)

Im having the same problem. Iv waited for 10 weeks on my afgooies and pink pez. Both are indica dominant and both supposedly have a 7 to 8 week flowering time. I water every three days so maybe its just genitics? i dunno


----------



## desertrat (Dec 3, 2008)

the estimated flowering time given by seed banks is almost useless. they figure they'll sell more seeds that have a short flowering time. they get away with it because you in theory can harvest them early.

in short, the trichomes tell the truth, the seed banks do not


----------



## starsailor (Dec 3, 2008)

Very true.

My seeds said 'Flowering, 56 days'. 

Its day 63 - still nowhere near.

I check with my microscope daily, mine are still clear, 1 or 2 going misty. Nothing more. I can see this being another week or so.

Its true, seed banks cant tell you when to harvest - the Trichomes tell you.


----------



## desertrat (Dec 3, 2008)

starsailor said:


> I can see this being another week or so.


not trying to burst your bubble, but if your trichs are clear then you probably have another month to go.


----------



## starsailor (Dec 3, 2008)

desertrat said:


> not trying to burst your bubble, but if your trichs are clear then you probably have another month to go.


It turned the lights down to 6 hours, 18 hours of darkness. (Been 10 days) Its supposed to increase maturation and produce more resin. The buds are getting way heavy, just clear Trich's


----------



## billdodgeforyou (Dec 3, 2008)

starsailor said:


> It turned the lights down to 6 hours, 18 hours of darkness. (Been 10 days) Its supposed to increase maturation and produce more resin. The buds are getting way heavy, just clear Trich's


I have never heard of this. Have you tried it before?


----------



## starsailor (Dec 3, 2008)

No first time grow.

Check this: https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/135269-white-widow-day-57-flowering.html


----------



## PosativeHerb (Dec 3, 2008)

ok, let me see if i understand.
you guys r saying that all these strains that have a 65 day flower period are just bogus from seed banks? i can surely understand this.
but i know for a fact, many growers never grow gdp or coughs for over 11 weeks. 
are they just chopping down cuz they cant wait? or do the trics really turn amber in 65 70 days on most strains that are generally short floweing strains?
WHO OUT THERE HAS GROWN GDP OR S COUGH AND HAD EM TURN AMBER around 8-9 weeks? i know it cant be possible that all cannabis takes over 11 weeks to fully flower? am i wrong?


----------



## rkm (Dec 3, 2008)

It can be any number of things. You have to assume that the number that the seed bank gives is what they probably grew it in. If this is the case, they more than likely have optimum conditions which if they are breeders and in order to stay in business they probably spare no expense in their setups in order to create the best product and conditions. 

It could also be your light, pot size, feeding regime, etc etc....

Use that number with caution as your conditions probably do not equal the breeders, then you can throw experience into the mix somewhere.


----------



## PosativeHerb (Dec 3, 2008)

ok, i completly understand what you are all saying,
but lemme ask you this
what if a guy gave you a clone and him and 11 of his friends all say this strain finishes in x weeks. you are on x+3 weeks and still dont consider it finished. does it mean that dude and his friends are harvesting early? i dont know when people harvest, but im going for at least 50% amber in my indicas.
or does it mean that i did something wrong? and maybe stopped the plant from maturing as it should have.
thses gurls givin nothing but total love and caree, never had burning issue or any issue really...
oh well, im just ganna sit it out and wait!


----------



## rkm (Dec 3, 2008)

PosativeHerb said:


> ok, i completly understand what you are all saying,
> but lemme ask you this
> what if a guy gave you a clone and him and 11 of his friends all say this strain finishes in x weeks. you are on x+3 weeks and still dont consider it finished. does it mean that dude and his friends are harvesting early? i dont know when people harvest, but im going for at least 50% amber in my indicas.
> or does it mean that i did something wrong? and maybe stopped the plant from maturing as it should have.
> ...


Still...there are many variables. Just as you suggested they could have harvested early. Or they are more experienced. Without fully knowing the circumstances this cant be answered definitively. It could be them or it could be you, its hard to say. To answer these types of questions I usually start with the common denominator.


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 3, 2008)

all cannabis does not take 8 weeks to flower, 98 percent does your right, but every plant is diffrent and can do its totally own thing, some can take 14 weeks, cali mist should be 14 weeks for maxium eff. imo, as for your non amber trichs, as the last days approach youll see rapid change, patience


----------



## BornGreen1987 (Dec 4, 2008)

The Flowering Recommendations ex. 8 weeks flowering, start the day the plant shows its first flowers, not the first day of 12/12. Its a trick seed banks play to make their harvest times look quicker. My Shiva Shanti II from Sensi should finish next week at 8 weeks, but about 80% of the hairs are still white, gonna be at least 2 or 3 more.


----------



## I'msostonedagain (Dec 4, 2008)

BornGreen1987 said:


> The Flowering Recommendations ex. 8 weeks flowering, start the day the plant shows its first flowers, not the first day of 12/12. Its a trick seed banks play to make their harvest times look quicker. My Shiva Shanti II from Sensi should finish next week at 8 weeks, but about 80% of the hairs are still white, gonna be at least 2 or 3 more.


 Well said.It would be nice to have the truth. do all banks do this for all seeds? Or do they only do this with long flowering ones to make the flowering time shorter?
Either way, us the consumer are left to guess.


----------



## frmrboi (Dec 5, 2008)

Weak lighting like CFLs take longer if ever to produce amber trichomes. All you guys growing Sativas STOP waiting for the 50 % amber you'll ruin it. All cloudy is as far as you should go, I like it with about 25% clear still.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 5, 2008)

you can never trust the flowering times given on the packets of seeds. they can away with it cos we aint supposed to be growing em what are we supposed to do file a complaint. i,d love to see this issue being raised with traiding standards...false advertisement..


----------



## sniffer (Jul 8, 2011)

old thread ,lol
imo if grown from seed add two weeks to what the pack says , unless you get lucky 
i think the the flowering times are based on the breeders perfect pheno for the strain hes selling ,
odds of you finding that same perfect flowering pheno in a pack are not good , better odds with more packs.
most will find hybrid phenos and the flowering time on each different pheno will vary


----------



## withoutAchance (Jul 10, 2011)

sniffer said:


> old thread ,lol
> imo if grown from seed add two weeks to what the pack says , unless you get lucky
> i think the the flowering times are based on the breeders perfect pheno for the strain hes selling ,
> odds of you finding that same perfect flowering pheno in a pack are not good , better odds with more packs.
> most will find hybrid phenos and the flowering time on each different pheno will vary


This is so true and half the time u don't get the genetics u pay for seed banks rape us. And all this crying when did we start reading instruction or packaging u guys crack me up it a female if its not 100% happy its not going to do what she is supposed to especially on time but better late than never 
e


----------



## r1tony (Jul 10, 2011)

I think you need more time in daylight.. by going 6 light and 18 dark they are growing but not getting what they need from the light hours. Sad there is such bad information out there to newbies that they take as bible, we all go through it. Some are smart enough to realize 95% you're told and read is false, some are not and struggle.

Plants will take a lot of abuse, forget the crap you read about fads and stuff that make you an extra 15% yield or whatever. You're new and it's your first grow, stick to the basics and just let them be and they will finish in approx. the time stated by growers (approx never accurate). Stome #*[email protected]&@ with them and let them grooooow.

I remember my first grow, changing lights, feeding time, formulas etc.. never finished. I am impatient but you have to be with cannibas, they will reward you for letting them just grow normal.


----------



## carl.burnette (Jul 10, 2011)

I put these seeds on the ground FEb1 & their still not ready. Been on 12/12 since FEB 14th. So yes, it can take a damn long time for some haze strains. I am just now starting to find amber trichs. I think I still have about 3 weeks to go. 

THese pictures are about 3 weeks old now. 




PosativeHerb said:


> ok, let me see if i understand.
> you guys r saying that all these strains that have a 65 day flower period are just bogus from seed banks? i can surely understand this.
> but i know for a fact, many growers never grow gdp or coughs for over 11 weeks.
> are they just chopping down cuz they cant wait? or do the trics really turn amber in 65 70 days on most strains that are generally short floweing strains?
> WHO OUT THERE HAS GROWN GDP OR S COUGH AND HAD EM TURN AMBER around 8-9 weeks? i know it cant be possible that all cannabis takes over 11 weeks to fully flower? am i wrong?


----------



## r1tony (Jul 10, 2011)

carl.burnette said:


> I put these seeds on the ground FEb1 & their still not ready. Been on 12/12 since FEB 14th. So yes, it can take a damn long time for some haze strains. I am just now starting to find amber trichs. I think I still have about 3 weeks to go.
> 
> THese pictures are about 3 weeks old now.


No offence, but those look like you made them flower longer with abuse and neglect. Yes if you're plants are stressed then yes they will take a lot longer.


----------



## carl.burnette (Jul 12, 2011)

Can't argue there. Treated her like a 5- year old hooker. Abused her & almost killed her a few times. Not expecting miracles  But hopefully at least something smokable. I germinated a couple Northern Lights & as soon as they're ready, about 3 weeks, in the cabinet they go & princess gets chopped. Probably best just to turn the whole thing into some honey oil. 


r1tony said:


> No offence, but those look like you made them flower longer with abuse and neglect. Yes if you're plants are stressed then yes they will take a lot longer.


----------



## ZeeeDoc (Jul 18, 2011)

Pure indica's to my liking takes 9 half weeks- Anything ive grown with a 50 50 sativa indica mix, 12-14 weeks. I like to crop when all the pistils have receeded into the bud. No white Pistils in sight 

Reducing the light hours will slow the trichomes down. Light degrades THC so if there isnt much of it, then will take longer. Im assuming im right there.


----------



## kristoffolese (Nov 16, 2017)

PosativeHerb said:


> ok, let me see if i understand.
> you guys r saying that all these strains that have a 65 day flower period are just bogus from seed banks? i can surely understand this.
> but i know for a fact, many growers never grow gdp or coughs for over 11 weeks.
> are they just chopping down cuz they cant wait? or do the trics really turn amber in 65 70 days on most strains that are generally short floweing strains?
> WHO OUT THERE HAS GROWN GDP OR S COUGH AND HAD EM TURN AMBER around 8-9 weeks? i know it cant be possible that all cannabis takes over 11 weeks to fully flower? am i wrong?


Bump- I just started day 50, week 8 of flower with the GDP. Have had amber for over a week. I could harvest now if I wanted, but waiting for a higher amber %. Ime, most seed banks are TRUTHFUL in their flowering time estimates... but they are assuming an advanced grower, with a proper setup, no stuntings or delays, proper airflow & CO2 levels (too high of co2 CAN delay ripening, dont go over 1000ppm past mid-flower) proper light quality & watts/ft2. Once you get your room/tent dialed in, you SHOULD be able to hit most listed flowering times. I know I do, and Im religious in my use of the 120x scope. NEVER harvest early. But realize that things like proper temp, humidity, vpd, lighting, co2 ppm levels - all these things affect your plant's metabolism. Slow your girls down, and they will take longer, duh. Speed them up, & theyll harvest quicker. However - if youre running hot & dry to try and goose them too much, you WILL have a fast finisher- but your yield will noticeably suffer. My first thought when hearing ppl bitch about seed company estimates, is "their plant doesnt like their grow set up".
This is why it isn't recommended to have a bunch of dif strains in the same room/tent. Inevitably, one or 2 strains will hate the environment that the rest love. And yield, quality & finishing time are often/usually negatively affected in this situation. Ive seen strains NEVER finish. Big, pure sativas are often finicky in this manner. They want the environment they evolved in, which is often too difficult/impossible for even the most advanced growers. Anyway, work on keeping your temps, RH stable, unchanging as possible.
Lastly - incorrect feeding can also cause a failure to ripen. Pushing too much nitrogen in mid-late flower can cause many strains to struggle to ripen. Its actually a tactict used by many autoflower growers... push the nitrogen late to extend their flowering times to pack on weight. Be sure youre not overdoing the N. So... just my 2 cents.


----------



## Hobby.420 (Jan 21, 2020)

Haha all these oldies...blasting IR 30 mins before lights off replicates sunset. But yall didnt know aboit this then lmao


----------



## Devlin1242 (Aug 13, 2020)

aknight3 said:


> all cannabis does not take 8 weeks to flower, 98 percent does your right, but every plant is diffrent and can do its totally own thing, some can take 14 weeks, cali mist should be 14 weeks for maxium eff. imo, as for your non amber trichs, as the last days approach youll see rapid change, patience


I hope you mean about 98 percent are not 8 week flowering. In my years growing I've only had the luck of a few 8 week flowering period finish. Usually even with certified genetics a stated 8 week strain takes anywhere from 9 to 12 weeks to actually finish. This is especially true with autoflowering strains. The proof is in the controlled test pudding. There are many false statements online and in forums such as some people state all cannabis should be transplanted before flowering even autoflowers. This is a false statement, i grew 2 same genetics plants that were autoflower one was transplanted before flower. The transplanted auto never got any density to the buds but grew twice as tall. The final result is the untransplanted plant grew denser buds and had a higher final yield.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2022)

I'm on 12th week of a supposed 10 week flowering grow... MAC1 ...sigh... patience patience...is indeed a virtual. Do larger pot sizes help speed up the flowering? I invested some decent coin on an LED lighting, and some more on a decent par meter....and....well...going on 12 week of flower with maybe 2 more weeks to go... 
pot size??


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 13, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> I'm on 12th week of a supposed 10 week flowering grow... MAC1 ...sigh... patience patience...is indeed a virtual. Do larger pot sizes help speed up the flowering? I invested some decent coin on an LED lighting, and some more on a decent par meter....and....well...going on 12 week of flower with maybe 2 more weeks to go...
> pot size??


The MAC1 cut isn't done by 12-weeks? You sure it's not an impostor?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> The MAC1 cut isn't done by 12-weeks? You sure it's not an impostor?


Not a cut... and yes...an imposter... kinda of . A recreation (is what's advertised) by "Capulator"


MAC1-seeds-cannabis-strain-MAC 1-Miracle Alien Cookies


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 13, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Not a cut... and yes...an imposter... kinda of . A recreation (is what's advertised) by "Capulator"
> 
> 
> MAC1-seeds-cannabis-strain-MAC 1-Miracle Alien Cookies


Not MAC1 then. The link says MAC, not MAC1. No way to know the flowering time from seed. MAC1 is a specific cut of MAC. As you've pointed out it's not even the same parents as actual MAC anyhow.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Not MAC1 then. The link says MAC, not MAC1. No way to know the flowering time from seed. MAC1 is a specific cut of MAC. As you've pointed out it's not even the same parents as actual MAC anyhow.


Kind of figured that ... anyways... week 12 and going .. bigger pot makes a difference?


----------



## ExclusiveX420 (Jun 21, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Kind of figured that ... anyways... week 12 and going .. bigger pot makes a difference?


I just finished miracle alien cookies from gelato seeds. It never said anytime during the sale that it was a Capulators cut. It never listed a breeder at all. They literally cannot tell u breeder as they only wholesale purchase and get strain names only. Last time I looked it wasn't even on there list anymore. Long story short. I vegged mine for like 6 weeks and JUST cut them down a week ago. They ran 69 days in flower and are done. I can't see many people taking them any further maybe 1 more week if u were really pushing to get lowers to catch up more. My run went well, few set backs overall. Happy with the drying product. Clearly, not the Capulators cut or at least the phenos I found aren't going to be it. It's from seed and this is a CLONE ONLY cut that you will never find. The only way we get the MAC1 we want is that cut!


----------



## ExclusiveX420 (Jun 21, 2022)

ExclusiveX420 said:


> I just finished miracle alien cookies from gelato seeds. It never said anytime during the sale that it was a Capulators cut. It never listed a breeder at all. They literally cannot tell u breeder as they only wholesale purchase and get strain names only. Last time I looked it wasn't even on there list anymore. Long story short. I vegged mine for like 6 weeks and JUST cut them down a week ago. They ran 69 days in flower and are done. I can't see many people taking them any further maybe 1 more week if u were really pushing to get lowers to catch up more. My run went well, few set backs overall. Happy with the drying product. Clearly, not the Capulators cut or at least the phenos I found aren't going to be it. It's from seed and this is a CLONE ONLY cut that you will never find. The only way we get the MAC1 we want is that cut!


Fyi that's 1 week after flipping from 12/12 so 76 days from 12/12 flip. Some people call that day 1 I don't. I call day one when I see enough to say it's on her way into flower. Usually a week after.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2022)

ExclusiveX420 said:


> I just finished miracle alien cookies from gelato seeds. It never said anytime during the sale that it was a Capulators cut. It never listed a breeder at all. They literally cannot tell u breeder as they only wholesale purchase and get strain names only. Last time I looked it wasn't even on there list anymore. Long story short. I vegged mine for like 6 weeks and JUST cut them down a week ago. They ran 69 days in flower and are done. I can't see many people taking them any further maybe 1 more week if u were really pushing to get lowers to catch up more. My run went well, few set backs overall. Happy with the drying product. Clearly, not the Capulators cut or at least the phenos I found aren't going to be it. It's from seed and this is a CLONE ONLY cut that you will never find. The only way we get the MAC1 we want is that cut!


That one buddy who shows you the MAC1 photo and asks ..why doesn't you're look that? Not the MAC1 and probably not even the MAC. Anyways took like almost 6 weeks of curing to get a decent smoke out of it. I will at some point, well hopefully at some point grab a clone of Caps MAC1. So many beans so little time. That Gelato seed bank swears by their take on the Gelato strain. My brother n law had so and so experience with them so probably won't ever know. Too many other established seed banks with great reputations to grab solid genetics from. I still have jars full of the MAC (from Gelato) the smoke hits late and you start to see Monkeys and shit... almost psychedelic like. A good smoke to bang the lady on too.


----------



## ExclusiveX420 (Jun 23, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> That one buddy who shows you the MAC1 photo and asks ..why doesn't you're look that? Not the MAC1 and probably not even the MAC. Anyways took like almost 6 weeks of curing to get a decent smoke out of it. I will at some point, well hopefully at some point grab a clone of Caps MAC1. So many beans so little time. That Gelato seed bank swears by their take on the Gelato strain. My brother n law had so and so experience with them so probably won't ever know. Too many other established seed banks with great reputations to grab solid genetics from. I still have jars full of the MAC (from Gelato) the smoke hits late and you start to see Monkeys and shit... almost psychedelic like. A good smoke to bang the lady on too.


My man I'll keep that in mind she always wants more performance good deal. Mine, from the first 9 days of drying I'm going to say it might take some time to be good too not sure. 1 pheno was solid fat ass buds the other is like that exotic brittle shit that fox tailed in several taller locations. It didnt like alot of light ppfd over 900-1000 with my setup. No CO2 added. Higher temps currently. 
I will say the yeild is going to be fat! They didn't stretch a ton. 1 more than the other. Took well to training. Wasn't a bad run. Excited to try it though. 
Good luck on the caps cut we are all on the search for it.


----------



## GreauxFast (Jul 26, 2022)

PosativeHerb said:


> ok, let me see if i understand.
> you guys r saying that all these strains that have a 65 day flower period are just bogus from seed banks? i can surely understand this.
> but i know for a fact, many growers never grow gdp or coughs for over 11 weeks.
> are they just chopping down cuz they cant wait? or do the trics really turn amber in 65 70 days on most strains that are generally short floweing strains?
> WHO OUT THERE HAS GROWN GDP OR S COUGH AND HAD EM TURN AMBER around 8-9 weeks? i know it cant be possible that all cannabis takes over 11 weeks to fully flower? am i wrong?


I am waiting on. GDP now, 69 days of 12/12. Super frosty tricombs, all cloudy, no amber yet


----------



## GreauxFast (Jul 27, 2022)

PosativeHerb said:


> hello all! i am hoping some one can help me here, cuz i am not sure whats going on.
> FFOF soil, pureblend veg, flower, liquid karma nutrients used. feeding around 1600 ppm every 5 days.
> i have some GDp, straw. cough, ssh, and og kush going now. all of these are at 12 weeks of flower.
> i know ssh and OG kush can still go some time, but the gdp and Straw cough are supposed to be 8 week strains.
> ...


I have a GDP and in week ten with huge sticky buds and no amber. Wait until she is ready


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jul 27, 2022)

PosativeHerb said:


> ok, let me see if i understand.
> you guys r saying that all these strains that have a 65 day flower period are just bogus from seed banks? i can surely understand this.
> but i know for a fact, many growers never grow gdp or coughs for over 11 weeks.
> are they just chopping down cuz they cant wait? or do the trics really turn amber in 65 70 days on most strains that are generally short floweing strains?
> WHO OUT THERE HAS GROWN GDP OR S COUGH AND HAD EM TURN AMBER around 8-9 weeks? i know it cant be possible that all cannabis takes over 11 weeks to fully flower? am i wrong?


My GDPs have gone 77 days easy, and could have gone longer but I had people getting impatient. They stated 56 days as well..

These pics were at day 75 and Juding by what they looked like when I pulled they could have went 84-91 days in flower (or more) easy.


----------



## GreauxFast (Jul 28, 2022)

VincenzioVonHook said:


> My GDPs have gone 77 days easy, and could have gone longer but I had people getting impatient. They stated 56 days as well..
> View attachment 5170429View attachment 5170431
> These pics were at day 75 and Juding by what they looked like when I pulled they could have went 84-91 days in flower (or more) easy.


GDP…..74 days


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jul 28, 2022)

GreauxFast said:


> GDP…..74 days


looking good. The green phenos hit me harder than the purple ones for sure. I got two purps and one green from my pack. Considering it look pretty healthy still id let them go. Id say its got a bit of swell left. But then again I'm speaking shit as I didn't take mine much longer to test that theory.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2022)

VincenzioVonHook said:


> My GDPs have gone 77 days easy, and could have gone longer but I had people getting impatient. They stated 56 days as well..
> View attachment 5170429View attachment 5170431
> These pics were at day 75 and Juding by what they looked like when I pulled they could have went 84-91 days in flower (or more) easy.


Nice frost.


VincenzioVonHook said:


> looking good. The green phenos hit me harder than the purple ones for sure. I got two purps and one green from my pack. Considering it look pretty healthy still id let them go. Id say its got a bit of swell left. But then again I'm speaking shit as I didn't take mine much longer to test that theory.


I read the same, the green purples hit harder than the purple purples...


----------



## ExclusiveX420 (Jul 28, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> That one buddy who shows you the MAC1 photo and asks ..why doesn't you're look that? Not the MAC1 and probably not even the MAC. Anyways took like almost 6 weeks of curing to get a decent smoke out of it. I will at some point, well hopefully at some point grab a clone of Caps MAC1. So many beans so little time. That Gelato seed bank swears by their take on the Gelato strain. My brother n law had so and so experience with them so probably won't ever know. Too many other established seed banks with great reputations to grab solid genetics from. I still have jars full of the MAC (from Gelato) the smoke hits late and you start to see Monkeys and shit... almost psychedelic like. A good smoke to bang the lady on too.


Hey dude. I got a verified caps cut now I got a line on it and couldn't pass. Landed here about 2 weeks ago. It's out there !


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 28, 2022)

My opinion:

"Breeder flowering estimate" is under accelerated conditions such as cO2 supplementation, and the timing of the absolute quickest flowering pheno noticed, which you're not likely to get.


----------

